# Meyers+TJ Help



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

Fellas,

Background: I have been reading the forum for over the last year looking at what everyone says about company's and their products. I have decided this fall to pull the trigger and have lost out on a handful of plows for my LJ. I am basically being given, for a nominal fee, a used Meyers TM 6.5 plow for my 2006 Jeep LJ... any idea on what truck side mount I need to track down? I researched Meyers' site and came up with the EZ-mount classic? It is coming from a guy who takes care of his equipment and had purchased it in appx. 1998, he thought, and built a custom mount for his 4Runner when he got rid of his TJ. He sold the TJ mount when he sold the jeep. All help is greatly appreciated. Note: I had this in the Meyers section and was told to put it here. 
Eric


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

good luck, its just hard to even find mounts for the tj....when I do its big money and I cant afford to buy new...Ive been trying to find a used mount and then get the plow that fits.....seems easier to get the whole plow set up than it is the dang mount....plus Im not a fab guy so I cant even make another work....or what one to get and modify.....


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

18080 is the mount, should be available new from a dealer.


----------



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

thanks fellas, it seems like the plow+controller+lights are going to cost me next to nothing but the mount is going to cost$$$ only one I have found is 700.00.... feel the pain. My wallet is getting a little teary eyed. I do have the blessings of my lady. She wants a jeep as well!


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

Plow for next to nothing, mount for $700....seems like a win/win to me
since a new comparable Meyer setup for your Jeep is what, $3700?


----------



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

thanks Luppy, I am sure I will hit you up for some more info as our Jeeps are comparable


----------



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

Anyone have thoughts on the toggle vs the Slick-Stik?


----------



## HeavyD (Dec 22, 2007)

I have the Slik Stik and really like it....but I have never had anything else, so I guess I can't compare...except the the new controllers are MUCH more expensive to replace/repair.


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

Never had the toggle but did have the slick stick and hated it.
Very few places to mount it in the TJ and always found myself leaning
forward to reach it and getting in/out of the Jeep it would sometimes 
stab my knee. Switched to a touchpad a few years back and life was much
easier.


----------

